# Who Is Your Dog's Best Friend? (Besides You)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo's best friend (at the moment) is Nero, the Newfie. They have such a great time together- right now it's sort of a "big brother/little brother" relationship. We'll see what happens when my pup gets as big as Nero is... 



















(BTW, these photos were taken by my friend's cell phone, so the quality is not so perfect)


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I never bring my camera out but Ripley and Jersey's favorite dogs to see is a friends two yorkie boys, they are intact and total hornballs, my girls love the attention. Nero doesn't like other dogs but he did make friends with a stray cat that snuck under the fence, I was trying to use him to scare it away. I don't have any pics of them playing loaded but Jersey really liked Radar, a foster we had. I was really tempted to keep him but man was he yappy.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

here is Lucky and her best friend Oscar .... he is my sisters dog and they love each other loads, they love their trips out to the beach together


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

you've prob all seen a million pics of Duke and his bff Barlow, golden retriever who is a few months younger than him. They're very similar and get along so great


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

This is Khan when he was little playing with Shelby! I don't think this really qualifies as Best Friends; but more like sibling rivalry! Nothing has changed since. She still beats the crap out of him and takes all his toys!! Ha!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, my dogs think everyone is their BFF LOL. But, this is Sako's BFF, Callen:










Wilson & Piper love him too.. don't have any pictures of them together though! 

Piper LOVES my parents Lab, Josey,


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

This is Levis' BFF! They love each other.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

It's interesting to see the friends of our dogs-- mostly they seem to gravitate towards the same breed/size/or temperament...

I suppose it's similar to how we humans choose our friends as well...? Okay, maybe mostly temperament


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

This is Rayne and her BFF, Zeva (my parents' German showline GSD). Rayne is so rough when she plays, Zeva is one of the only dogs will play with her for any length of time. Very different personalities, but they get along beautifully, and they are just a couple months apart in age.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey doesn't have friends...

Sprocket loves EVERYONE 

Gunner is besties with Briggs and Zoey.

Zoey is the B/W (Border Collie/Bull Terrier) and Briggs is the Brindle (hound/shepherd/something)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, Murph doesn't have any friends. He likes people, not other animals.

Abbie is a social butterfly.


First there is Cooper, who Abbie grew up with. Cooper now lives with my mom and step dad, but they see each other every few weeks or so and LOVE playing.


















Then there is Daisy, who lives in our apartment complex. They haven't seen each other in awhile but during the warmer months we are always meeting up at the baseball fields next door and they run and play and love each other.










And then there is Luna, aka "Kitten". Abbie met her when my neighbor brought her home at like 7 weeks old. Abbie has been obsessed ever since. Slowly, over the weeks (she's had her for like 2 or 3 months), Luna has warmed up more and more to Abbie and is less scared. I see a bright friendship ahead of them. They play in the hallway sometimes.











And of course, there is her little brother, Murph. They rarely play, but they love each other.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

We don't have any doggie friends ....<cry> ... but Ruby would play well I think with my neighbor's Boston - they play bow thru the picket fence. But his 'mom' is too worried that Ruby will squish him so we've never tried...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my kids have no outside friends...so malia reluctantly allows bubba to lick her ass....

they do play after every meal and they sleep together in one bed, with bubba on top of malia.

i have tried to get pictures of this, but i have only a cell phone and the pic comes out looking like a black blob with four devil eyes..

they do everything together....they are definitely companion dogs....even though there is a eight year difference in age.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

These pictures are all so cute... I'm upset I never got pictures of Finn with his best friend Scruffy, my good friend's 6lb black yorkiepoo. He and Finn were inseparable, it was so funny watching them play. Finnigan was over 10 times Scruffy's size and towered over him at 72lbs. Scruffy passed away this past summer after getting to a cane toad.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are all such cute pics everybody! I dont currently have any pics but My shar-pei's friend are my moms dog and my grandma's boxer. And my chihuahua has 3 good friends, her brother from the same litter (my grandma has him) and my friend's poodle plus a weenie dog I am training. But most of all my dogs love each other. They are play mates and cuddle when sleeping. they are sissies


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well the girls love each other, lol. This is out at my parent's in spring.









And the Missy cat!


















And they love Will, my parent's BC. Scout was right behind Lily, lol.









And the Chicago boy. He's a RR. Scout was hiding from the camera.









Lily and my friend's dog Lynley are totally a "married" couple, lol. He is a Lab/RR mix.









Pack chews! Its Scoutini and the boys!









The whole pack. Its epic to say the least!


----------

